# questions about Berlin, s/platz, places to visit?



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We are setting off on our second trip to Europe (Germany ) next weekend 1st Sept.07, We will be away for 2 weeks, and are visiting Berlin, Dose anyone know of a good s/platz. near to the centre of Berlin. and any places of interest, Brandenburg Gate, Check Point Charlie etc.

Many thanks

Roy + Helen.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

the forum database shows this one in Berlin-Spandau.

I know that meanwhile there are more stellplatz sites in Berlin, but I have not yet tested them. This one here is in the outskirts, which means it is quiet, but still has good public transport connections to the city centre.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Roy & Helen,

we visited Berlin last October and had three wonderful days. We stayed at a campsite - Campingplatz Berlin Gatow - it was ok. The buses run past the campsite straight into the city centre.

Our first day we took the van and parked on the main road into Berlin and walked - it was well worth it, but we only managed to do one street that day! 
We started a bit further back from the Brandenburg Gate at the Siegessaule and if you fancy climbing all the way up you will get a fantastic view of Berlin. 
If you fancy visiting the Reichstag you will have to be there early, when we got there, about 10.30 there was a queue snaking for quite some distance outside the building.

To be honest Check Point Charlie is a bit of a disappointment - the original was taken away after the wall came down but a replacement was put back just for the tourists.
Take time to go to Potsdammer Platz and the Sony Centre to take in some new architecture and shops. We walked miles but it still didn't see everything - thats why we're going back later this year!
Its fantastic.

Have a great time,
Bernie & Carol


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Gerhard, we seen this s/platz in the book, but it's nice to have a report on it. Sorry we are not going to Dussuldorf this year, Sharon and Norman now have an American RV and should be in Berlin with us.

Bernie & Carol, it looks like this years holiday will have a lot of walking in it, last years was 'Steps' the Frankenkirk (church) in Dresden, Hurcules Monument in Kassel and Dover Castle on the way back, stairs up and down everywhere.  

Roy + Helen
''ROY 31''


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Dose anyone else have any other info.


Roy.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

You absolutely *must* have a meal in the revolving restaurant at the top of the >> FERNSEHTURM << which is the television tower on Alexanderplatze. You can (could anyway) park on Alexanderplatze pretty much next to it during the evening.

I can thoroughly recommend the wild boar.

The views are just amazing, and of course you revolve slowly without any sense of doing so (although if you put something on the windowsill beside your table & take your eyes off it for a few moments, you find it's several feet away at the next table!).

Dougie.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

For me, having worked in Berlin (before the wall came down), the walk down Unter den Linden and Kurfurstendamm ("Ku'damm"), taking in the cafe culture, and the trip to Sanssouci in Potsdam are top of the list. Mind you, the store KuDaWe near the Ku'damm is mind-blowing, but leave your credit cards behind...

I was a great addict of the three opera houses in Berlin, which were incredibly inexpensive. Sadly, after unification I believe that prices have soared and I think that, when I return, I'll be shocked.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you both, (asprn + framptoncottrell ) we are looking to stay in Berlin for 3 or 4 days or even more if needed. 

Framptoncottrell is this after the place in Somerset ''Gods Country''   


Roy.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep - Frampton Cottrell was a village I adored when I was a student at Bristol University. I needed to write an anonymous review some years ago and I adopted the name as a pseudonym. It has just stuck and is convenient on fora like this one.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Well we're back from the holiday (well we've been back two weeks )  

Boff, we used the Berlin-Spandau spielplatz, Very well served by buses, and purchased day tickets 'Tageskarte berlin AB' at 6,10Eur. per person. and travelled everywhere by bus.

Asprn. We had a meal in the revolving restaurant at the top of the >> FERNSEHTURM << BRILLIANT, the view and the food was good, the queue to get in was very long, it took over an hour get in.  

Bernies yes we visited the Reichstag, when we got there, about 10.30  8O and as you said the queue snaked for quite some distance outside the building. Also visited Check Point Charlie and it's shops, the 'Wall' must have been miles long, every shop had great lumps of it for sale?  

Thank you all, again. We will put the photo's on at a later date.
Roy + Helen.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good time, R&H.

I visited Berlin when I was an apprentice, and spent a fun 2 weeks in the west (this was 1975, and the wall was still very firmly up, and Hess was still in Spandau). We did all the sites, and even spent a day in the East of Berlin, which was very different.

I'd like to go back one day, and see how its changed. Your trip has inspired me!

Gerald


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie, you've got to go back, a thing I didn't mention in earlier post was our visit to 'Shloss Charlottesburg' it's in 3 parts, the Old, New and the Garden allow 4-5hours and Berlin Zoo a bit run down in places (dirty white and black Panda )
another place we visited was the Egyptian Museum ( Helen likes that sort of thing )
we took a lump hammer to get a piece of the wall, but couldn't find it when needed so it's safe till we go back. :wink: :wink: 

 Roy + Helen.


----------

